# November 21, 1969 = The Internet is Born



## sargentodiaz (Nov 21, 2018)

​  *Dos **commands to enter your software and agonizingly slow dial up** modems. How many of you were even born when this happened?*
​  _By Community Team November 21st, 2018_
​  _On this day in __1969__ the first permanent ARPANET link was established and put into service. ARPANET or Advanced Research Projects Agency Network was an early computer network that used packet-switching and the protocol suite TCP/IP, technologies that became the foundation of the modern Internet. It was developed by computer scientist J.C.R. Licklider, Robert Taylor and many other researchers of the 1960s for the U.S. Department of Defense’s Advanced Research Projects Agency or DARPA. On November 21st, 1969 it was used to connect a computer at UCLA with another from the Stanford Research Institute. The following month, the entire four-node network was established._
​  From https://sourceforge.net/blog/today-tech-november-21/​


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2018)

Thank you Mr Gore!! LOL


----------



## gennie (Nov 21, 2018)

How many of us were even born then?  All of us, I hope.  It is The Senior Forum, after all or have I stumbled onto a high school group by mistake.   I have children older than the internet.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Tommy (Nov 21, 2018)

Hehe.  In 1969 I was using a Digital PDP-10 and punch cards. :grin:


----------



## Trade (Nov 21, 2018)

On November 24, 1969 I enlisted in the Air Force in lieu of being drafted.


----------



## sargentodiaz (Nov 22, 2018)

Trade said:


> On November 24, 1969 I enlisted in the Air Force in lieu of being drafted.



Coward.  

Anything to dodge being a Boot?


----------



## Trade (Nov 22, 2018)

sargentodiaz said:


> Coward.
> 
> Anything to dodge being a Boot?



Yep. 

But my oldest son is a retired US Army Master Sergeant (E-8) just like you. So he redeemed the family name.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2018)

*And, whatever did we do before the interwebz*


----------

